# Water Heater Trouble On Gas



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

Please help...We have been camping for two weeks and now for some reason the water heater does not stay going on gas. It was working just fine. It will light up and heat up the water when you first turn it on but after you start using the water the heater does not fire-up automatically. Any thoughts on why??


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Two possible problems that I can think of, carbon or spider webs. Try to look into the area of the water heater where the propane is released for any dirty areas or webs. If not there, might have to take it in for service.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Does the fault light come on? If you reset the heater, does it try to light and then fail?

You might want to look at the ignition system to ensure it is free of obstructions and able to light the heater. The manual has a procedure on how to do this. When you turn on the heater on gas, you should hear it try to fire up, it will make several attempts before it will fault. If it does not attempt to light, then the control system has an issue. If it tries to light, but fails, you probably have a gas/air mixture issue.

We have had this type of problem every once in a while, but it normally fixes itself, so I have attributed it to environmental conditions such as wind.

DAN


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

Sometimes it is as simple as you are not level enough if you are talking about it is not working when you pull over or at the curb the unit must be a little more level to make the hot water heater work.


----------

